# Ready to start RVing - need help on ins & warranty



## jet (Jan 2, 2002)

After looking and researching for several years I am about to own a new 2001 Alpine 36SDS.  Does anyone have any comments on this coach.

I am looking at insurance and extended warranties.  Good Sams GMAC policy seems to be the best rate.  Does anyone have comments on that.  Also looking at Extended Warranty and currently looking at the DFS Advantage plan.  Again would appreciate any comments on this extended warranty or any others to consider.

Edited by - jet on Jan 02 2002  6:38:17 PM


----------



## phillyg (Jan 3, 2002)

Ready to start RVing - need help on ins & warranty

Check out Foremost for your insurance.  I obtained it through GEICO.  I almost passed it by when checking costs because they gave me a one year rate, and all the others gave me a six month rate.  When I realized their rate was for one year, and made sure I was comparing coverages fairly, they were the best bargain.  I have not had to use any of their services so I'm not sure about the customer service, etc.


----------



## jlw (Jan 4, 2002)

Ready to start RVing - need help on ins & warranty

Make sure what ever insurance company you decide on has expertise
with RV's. Having your RV insured through a insurance company that
mainly handles autos and does the occaisional can be devestating if you ever have a claim. My experience has been most standard auto insurance companies don't know how to accurately determine the value of RV's or much about any add on equipment. Some RV insurance companies also offer replacement cost options. I've used Good Sam and have been satisfied with the way they handled a claim.


----------



## AJ (Jan 4, 2002)

Ready to start RVing - need help on ins & warranty

Insurance for a 2001 Alpine.......

We have insurance through RV Alliance of America.  Our premium was $533.00 a year on our 2001 Roadtrek.  If interested the # is
1-800-782-9885.


----------



## JeffandSuzanne (Jan 12, 2002)

Ready to start RVing - need help on ins & warranty

I have an Airstream travel trailer that I am insuring with RV Alliance America (800)521-2942.  I had previously insured it with my long-time auto insurer, State Farm; but after reading this set of postings, I called Alliance.  They insure everything that could be insured on an RV at less than half the cost of my State Farm policy, which doesn't include things like sattelite dish, awnings, TV antennas, personal belongings like computer, fishing and hunting gear, etc.  Like Phillyg, I haven't yet had to use the Alliance policy (thank goodness), so I have no experience with claims handling.

Almost full-timers in a white 1999 Ford E-250 Regency Van, pulling a 30ft. Airstream w/Hensley Arrow hitch


----------

